# Cockapoo looking for a new home



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I have been on the phone to a lady this afternoon who has a four year old Cockapoo called Tilly who is looking for a new home. She is an apricot cocker/miniature poodle cross.

Tilly is a lovely dog who has severe allergies and needs ongoing treatment. Because her owner is ill she no longer feels able to look after Tilly and give her the care she needs. This includes regular injections for her allergies and regular baths.

Her owner is looking for a new home or foster home for Tilly. If you would like anymore details or can help in anyway please pm me (Sarah).

Thank you.

Sarah & Shirley
Cockapoo Owners Club


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Just to update the thread. Tilly is going to a foster home with the Labradoodle trust which finds homes not just for Labradoodles but poodles and other poodle crosses. They will ensure that she goes to a new forever home which can give her the care she needs.

Despite finding a foster home please do let us know if you hear of anyone considering a rescue Cockapoo and we can put them on touch.

Thank you.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

*A special home needed for Tilly*

Having had a long conversation with this lovely lady earlier today, this is indeed a very sad story. Whilst a foster home is great this little dog does need a forever home. An account of the events that led to this situation are posted on this link http://www.cockapooclubgb.co.uk/cockapoo-adoption--rehoming.html

If anyone can help please do make yourselves know. Thank you. Julia


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Poor Tilly! How awful  You just can't believe how irresponsible some people are to breed dogs & then give them such a terrible start in life & almost kill them! It's awful. I hope Tilly finds a brilliant home!


----------



## Freddies Mum (Nov 20, 2010)

So sad but Barb will ensure the right home is found. The Labradoodle Trust do a great job.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Yes Barb is brilliant!  After chatting to the owner and Barb at the Labradoodle trust they are confident that a permanent home can be found. The main thing is to find a suitable foster home first as she can't go into kennels. It is a very sad situation but it is hopefully this will help.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes I am sure Christine must be feeling relieved that the pressure is being taken off her.

It won't be easy to find Tilly a home as it has to be the right person to understand her health needs, but being in foster will mean she can have all the care she needs whilst a permanent home is found.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

This is such a sad story and poor Christine, she must feel terrible having to gave Tilly rehomed after what they have been through.

I sincerely hope Tilly finds a forever home quickly for her sake and Christine's.

x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I am so glad that Christine and Tilly have been offered so much help.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> I am so glad that Christine and Tilly have been offered so much help.


Very true and it also goes to show that not all rehomings are due to a dog having behavioural issues and can genuinely be down to changes in circumstances.

x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

what a wonderful, but really sad story. Christine should feel proud for saving Tillys life and sticking with her throughout it all. 
If I didn't work I would adopt Tilly in a heartbeat! I really REALLY hope she finds a loving new owner.


----------



## changingbreeds (Aug 4, 2012)

do you know if tilly is still looking for a new home??

im looking for a cockapoo.I dont mind injecting everyday and regular baths. 

If shes still looking for a home please let me know

susi


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

changingbreeds said:


> do you know if tilly is still looking for a new home??
> 
> im looking for a cockapoo.I dont mind injecting everyday and regular baths.
> 
> ...


This almost sounds like its meant to be...


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hi.

Thank you for your kind offer to help. Tilly was fostered in a different part of the country as this often helps in situations where dogs have severe allergies. She is like a different dog thanks to Barb at the Labradoodle Trust and is now in a new forever home.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Lovely to hear that Tilly has a new forever home


----------



## changingbreeds (Aug 4, 2012)

I am very glad she has a wonderful new home , but if you do hear of 1 needing a home i would love one pleaseeeee

susi


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Hello I tried to post this earlier but failed somehow! This is an adult dog and is for sale. Anyhow I saw this and thought as you were looking for an adult dog to rehome you may be interested 
http://www.pets4homes.co.uk/classifieds/62306-chocolate-cockerpoo-female-3-yrs-billingham.html


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

changingbreeds said:


> I am very glad she has a wonderful new home , but if you do hear of 1 needing a home i would love one pleaseeeee
> 
> susi


Hi Susi.

It is lovely that you are looking to rehome an older dog. You can always register with the owners club and then they will keep you details should a Cockapoo come along that will suit your circumstances. 

If you are interested you can complete their adoption/foster application form.

Adopt/Foster form


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I feel sooo sad for all those dogs who need rehomed... Dogs should have a happy easy life. They have so much to offer and I only know this now after having one of my own for 6 weeks. Although I would never change Lola as she too needed a home, part of me wishes I had known a bit more about rehoming adult dogs.. Poor souls. Lola's well and truely part of a family and a well cherished one at that. I really do think if I get another dog it will be an adult who needs a loving forever home... :hug: 

Ok sorry I got a bit emotional... :focus:

Hope a doggy can find his/her forever home with you SOON! :ilmc:


----------

